# Thinking of switching to cb irons



## Livingthelife (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm a 10 handicap and am currently playing ping s59 irons and have been for 2 years. I'm looking to improve my game and I am thinking of switching to a cb iron for more forgiveness. I play a draw and am looking for something with a low offset close to my pings but in a cb. What cb on the market do you think will fit my needs? I was looking at the TM r7 irons but I'm open to any suggestions.


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

I have the r7 and love them. My game is not near your level, but there are many good players who will echo that the r7 is a great iron. Stronger lofted than most so you will gain yardage with each club. I would also suggest trying the Mizuno MX-25... If you're a good ball striker you may really fall for these.


----------



## zaphod (Jan 3, 2007)

How much $$$ do you want to spend??? New or used???? Forged or not.

Mizzy MX-23 or 25 good choices. Forged and CB. Less $$ Callaway x-14 and newer good clubs depending on the shaft.
How about adding hybrids to replace the 3-5 irons????
good luck


----------



## Livingthelife (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm not worried about $$. I tried both the mx-25 and nike cci irons today and I liked the way the nike irons felt. The offset on the TM and Mizuno was a little too much. But i also like the callaway x-20 tour. I don't really like hybrids, I have a cleveland halo 2i and I can hit my ping s59 3 iron just as far although the trajectory is much higher on the hybrid.


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

If you want to come away from CB you can always look at the mizuno mp32s (muscle backs) or mp60s which are essentially the same clubs but with a traditional cb.

Obviously I am biased, because I use them, but even so I would heartily recommend trying them before you commit anywhere else.


----------

